
Denver vs. Detroit: Which city is best for Amazon's headquarters? - SQL2219
http://www.freep.com/story/money/business/john-gallagher/2017/09/28/denver-detroit-amazon-headquarters-sweepstakes/701582001/
======
SQL2219
traffic congestion rankings for us cities:

[https://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/trafficindex/list?citySize=LARG...](https://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/trafficindex/list?citySize=LARGE&continent=ALL&country=US)

